# Cartier De Trinity bracelet on silk cord opinions?



## Babsiegirl

I'm thinking about getting this bracelet. Those of you that have it, do you think it's worth the price for the size it is and would you buy it again? TIA


----------



## Candice0985

it's a great "starter" bracelet for cartier, it's awesome for stacking so I do think it's worth the price I paid for mine. I find I fall in love with it all over again every time I change the silk cord colour!


----------



## avedashiva

How much is this bracelet? And does it only come with one color cord? And do you pay for extra color cords? Do they always have them in the boutique?


----------



## Babsiegirl

Candice0985 said:


> it's a great "starter" bracelet for cartier, it's awesome for stacking so I do think it's worth the price I paid for mine. I find I fall in love with it all over again every time I change the silk cord colour!



Thanks for your reply. I was thinking about wearing it with my RG Love. So far, I've been wearing my Love all by itself!!


----------



## little LV lover

I love mine and yes, I'd buy it again in a heartbeat!  Hope these pictures help in your decision.  The last pic with the love bracelet is my motivation pic...it will be mine someday.


----------



## Babsiegirl

avedashiva said:


> How much is this bracelet? And does it only come with one color cord? And do you pay for extra color cords? Do they always have them in the boutique?



The bracelet is $540 and comes with a black cord. I've heard you can get other cords at the boutique, but I don't live close to one. And I don't know if they charge for them or not.


----------



## Greentea

I like it!


----------



## Babsiegirl

little LV lover said:


> I love mine and yes, I'd buy it again in a heartbeat!  Hope these pictures help in your decision.  The last pic with the love bracelet is my motivation pic...it will be mine someday.



Thanks for your reply. The one shown on the Cartier website has a black cord. I assume you had it changed out at a boutique?? I would much rather have a different color than black.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Also, has anybody thought about taking the cord off and wearing the rings on a chain?


----------



## little LV lover

Babsiegirl said:


> Thanks for your reply. The one shown on the Cartier website has a black cord. I assume you had it changed out at a boutique?? I would much rather have a different color than black.



Yes, I did not want the black cord either.  I think you are able to select two additional colors at the time of purchase.  When DH purchased it for me, he chose red and orange (he chose orange b/c I have this lil' addiction to Hermes, lol).


----------



## little LV lover

Babsiegirl said:


> Also, has anybody thought about taking the cord off and wearing the rings on a chain?



It's possible but I haven't done that yet.  I still learning to recreate the knot so that it will look as good as how the Cartier staff does it.  I'm afraid if I undo the knots, I will need to go back to Cartier to have them fix it. :shame:


----------



## Babsiegirl

little LV lover said:


> Yes, I did not want the black cord either.  I think you are able to select two additional colors at the time of purchase.  When DH purchased it for me, he chose red and orange (he chose orange b/c I have this lil' addiction to Hermes, lol).



I like the colors you have. I wonder if they would give me a couple of cords if I order the bracelet on the website?


----------



## Babsiegirl

little LV lover said:


> It's possible but I haven't done that yet.  I still learning to recreate the knot so that it will look as good as how the Cartier staff does it.  I'm afraid if I undo the knots, I will need to go back to Cartier to have them fix it. :shame:



That's the thing. I would be in the same boat. I have no clue how to tie the knots and the nearest boutique is 3hrs away.


----------



## little LV lover

Babsiegirl said:


> I like the colors you have. I wonder if they would give me a couple of cords if I order the bracelet on the website?



Give them a call...doesn't hurt to ask if the other colored cords are included with the purchase.  

I got mine in Hawaii last year.  When I was in Vegas last month, they only had select colors available.


----------



## little LV lover

Babsiegirl said:


> That's the thing. I would be in the same boat. I have no clue how to tie the knots and the nearest boutique is 3hrs away.



It will come with a card that shows you the steps.  I could only get it right once, lol.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Little LV lover, thanks for all your responses. If I decide to get one, I'll just have to call and ask about different cords.


----------



## Candice0985

Babsiegirl said:


> Thanks for your reply. I was thinking about wearing it with my RG Love. So far, I've been wearing my Love all by itself!!



I wear mine with my RG love too! I have the dark burgundy silk cordon the trinity right now


----------



## phillj12

I never considered these before but they are SO pretty! Love them with the Love!


----------



## dster1

Are these on the US website? I can't seem to find them.


----------



## AndieAbroad

dster1 said:


> Are these on the US website? I can't seem to find them.



http://www.cartier.us/collections/j...e-cartier-bracelets/b6016700-trinity-bracelet

Happy shopping!


----------



## zeusthegreatest

i bought mine off ebay with original papers, box etc. came with the red cord.. i wore it for a while before deciding to change the cord to a chain. i luv it better with the chain as i no longer need to remove it.. i did use it in showers etc and i think it started to look "not new".. i know a lot of u wear it daily without any issues.... i had every intention to go to cartier and ask if they would change the cord to a chain.. but got to this other jeweler first, saw some chains i liked and decided i can always change to a cartier chain later, not really sure if they would do it anyway.


----------



## Babsiegirl

zeusthegreatest said:


> i bought mine off ebay with original papers, box etc. came with the red cord.. i wore it for a while before deciding to change the cord to a chain. i luv it better with the chain as i no longer need to remove it.. i did use it in showers etc and i think it started to look "not new".. i know a lot of u wear it daily without any issues.... i had every intention to go to cartier and ask if they would change the cord to a chain.. but got to this other jeweler first, saw some chains i liked and decided i can always change to a cartier chain later, not really sure if they would do it anyway.



Very nice. I guess when I mentioned wearing the rings on a chain, I was referring to around the neck!!! I hadn't thought about for a bracelet. Looks great.


----------



## stmary

oooh that's a good idea actually. I like how you can change the cord and put it on chain.
 I do like this bracelet and hope to own it someday.


----------



## rhill1981

Hi everybody,

I am thinking of purchasing my first Cartier product and going for the Trinity bracelet in YG,WG and PG. I've been informed that I can request several colours of the silk cord when placing my order is this correct? Does anybody have any photos to share with the bracelet on, in particular paired with a Rolex watch? 

Last and not least, is this a good product to start my collection with? 

Many thanks


----------



## hiri

I love mine. You can change the colors whenever you want to free of charge. They have multiple colors but every boutique that I've been to have different ones. Some boutiques have more than others. But it's a very casual piece. I only use it for casual occasions.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Here's a pic of mine and I also have the love cord one


----------



## americanroyal89

This is mine. I love it. I don't have it tightened like normal (both sides even) I just righted mine all the way on one side. It's easier and I like how it looks.


----------



## rhill1981

How heavy is the actual gold on the bracelet itself guys? Lovely photos thank you. Loving the teal coloured cord.


----------



## rhill1981

hiri said:


> I love mine. You can change the colors whenever you want to free of charge. They have multiple colors but every boutique that I've been to have different ones. Some boutiques have more than others. But it's a very casual piece. I only use it for casual occasions.


I don't live near a boutique so I'll have to request them with my order


----------



## citysurfer1

It's a super light piece. Looks cool on the bracelet, but nothing substantial in case u are expecting a heavy piece.


----------



## TITI TATA

This girl is wearing the Trinity cord bracelet with the three golds, right? Not the one with ceramic


----------



## Violet Bleu

TITI TATA said:


> This girl is wearing the Trinity cord bracelet with the three golds, right? Not the one with ceramic


Correct


----------



## Tonimichelle

I have the ceramic version and I usually wear it on my right wrist with my love cuff in white gold. I change the colour of the cord quite frequently (currently a dark grey) but the purple one was a great match for my Rolex so wore it with my watch for a bit too


----------



## brae

Can anyone supply a picture of all the cord bracelets colors?


----------



## Kmazz39

Here goes... from the NYC boutique inside Saks


----------



## brae

Kmazz39 said:


> Here goes... from the NYC boutique inside Saks



Yay! Thank you so much!


----------



## Kmazz39

brae said:


> Yay! Thank you so much!


Not a problem! Have you decided on a color yet? I got navy blue.


----------



## rhill1981

Hey guys, my bracelet arrived today and I'm loving it so far but gosh isn't it tiny?? I don't know why it's actually worth that much if the rings are so little??


----------



## Kmazz39

rhill1981 said:


> Hey guys, my bracelet arrived today and I'm loving it so far but gosh isn't it tiny?? I don't know why it's actually worth that much if the rings are so little??


Post a pic of it on your wrist


----------



## rhill1981

Kmazz39 said:


> Post a pic of it on your wrist


Here she is

Grey cord with ceramic and white gold rings.
Love it but it just seems tiny. 
What do you guys think will I get used to it over time?


----------



## Kmazz39

rhill1981 said:


> Here she is
> 
> Grey cord with ceramic and white gold rings.
> Love it but it just seems tiny.
> What do you guys think will I get used to it over time?


The rings are kinda smalll but I still really like the simplicity of it. Here's a pic of mine, dark navy blue cord with my Love bracelet...


----------



## rhill1981

I think I'll be swapping the cord for a chain as I don't think it does it justice. Any recommendations?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

rhill1981 said:


> I think I'll be swapping the cord for a chain as I don't think it does it justice. Any recommendations?



TBH, I like the cord better than a chain.  But that's just my opinion.


----------



## rhill1981

I've decided to return it, I just think it looks quite cheap looking in real life and it's not the look i actually want.


----------



## jcwesq

Hi everyone! I received one as a gift a while back. Cannot find the box with the card showing how to tie it. Previously would go to local store to change cords, but now no longer have access to one. But I have an extra red one I would like to switch into. Does someone have their card and would be willing to post it or send me a pic? Many thanks!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

^^^  I would like to see this, too!!  ^^^


----------



## Tonimichelle

There you go


----------



## jcwesq

Thank you, Tonimichelle! You're the best!


----------



## Tonimichelle

jcwesq said:


> Thank you, Tonimichelle! You're the best!


You're very welcome!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3747579
> 
> There you go



Thank you, *Tonimichelle*!!


----------



## Thejewelryblonde

Hi everyone,
I saw that there were now two cord sizes. Anyone knows how thick they are? I think the bigger are 2 mm; am I correct? What about the thinner version?


----------



## Louish

Thejewelryblonde said:


> Hi everyone,
> I saw that there were now two cord sizes. Anyone knows how thick they are? I think the bigger are 2 mm; am I correct? What about the thinner version?



I would be very interested in the thinner cord but I've only ever seen that on TPF photos - online I can only see the thicker one


----------



## Thejewelryblonde

Louish said:


> I would be very interested in the thinner cord but I've only ever seen that on TPF photos - online I can only see the thicker one



I never saw the thinner one with the Trinity or Love ring on a wrist; I wonder if it’s not too thin.


----------



## Louish

Thejewelryblonde said:


> I never saw the thinner one with the Trinity or Love ring on a wrist; I wonder if it’s not too thin.



The thing is I have tiny wrists so the thicker cord looks overwhelming. Have you seen a thinner one on a Cartier website?


----------



## luvmy3girls

Thejewelryblonde said:


> Hi everyone,
> I saw that there were now two cord sizes. Anyone knows how thick they are? I think the bigger are 2 mm; am I correct? What about the thinner version?


The trinity one comes on a reg size cord and the double mini love rings one comes on a thinner cord. But I don’t think they have the thinner ones at the boutiques that your able to change your cord for. I’ve never seen them, only the regular size ones


----------



## Violet Bleu

@Thejewelryblonde and @Louish
@luvmy3girls is correct! I have both cord bracelets, and the Love came with a thinner cord on it. For a while I didn’t change the cord because the SAs told me that they don’t have the thin cords to replace it with. Eventually I didn’t care and put a normal cord on it and actually like it a lot better. I feel like it lays better with the thicker cord that the Trinity already comes with. I hope this makes sense!


----------



## Storm Spirit

I've taken a photo of my charity bracelet plus the spare cords, and I definitely think that the thicker cord looks better with both the Trinity and charity bracelets. The thicker cord is more substantial and IMO more comfortable to wear.

From top to bottom - purple, magenta, baby pink, fluorescent pink (thin cord) and pink.


----------



## Thejewelryblonde

Thank you so much @Violet Bleu, @luvmy3girls and @Storm Spirit. I was quite skeptical when I saw the thinner cords and I also think the thicker option is more substantial on both Trinity and Love bracelets.


----------



## Jill N

Would love to hear everyone’s thoughts on the silk cord bracelet. I have been noticing it’s popular with young girls every time I go into the store or see people out. Is this too young for women in their 40’s?


----------



## TC1

I'm in my 40's...I love mine, I posted it in the "action" thread last week


----------



## Makenna

I am in my 50's, wear one with my thin love and BB watch on left wrist.  I bought one for my daughter that's in her 20's.  I think it looks great no matter how old you are.


----------



## girliegirl

I’m in my my 40’s and love mine.


----------



## jaztee

30’s here and I’ve been wearing mine permanently for the last couple of years on one wrist with my trinity ring, and BB watch on the other wrist. I don’t think it has an age range.


----------



## poopsie

In my early 60's.  I wear mine all the time.


----------



## ani108

It's a very popular piece because of its entry level price - makes it easily accessible to may young people compared with many of Cartier's other pieces. Wear and enjoy what you like at whatever age - the red silk looks great with the one diamond cuff!


----------



## Perli

I wear mine all the time, I´m 50. I have a close friend who is 70, she has one too and wears it with her Tank. Looks very beautiful on her as well, I think it`s time- and ageless.


----------



## minababe

Hey Girls 

thinking of buying the Trinity bracelet. 
i know it‘s really popular out there.I‘m sure many of you have one - can you recommend it? What are your experiences with it? And I‘m looking for the Colours of the Cord. I can only See Black online. Which other colours are available ? And is it true that the change is always for Free?Thanks for your help


----------



## scheurin

Hey! Do you think so it's popular? At least here most of the discussion is about JUC and Love. Even the animals rarely sneek around.

I do have two trinity rings which are uncomfortable to wear. Cannot comment on the bacelet but hey, just had the Idea to convert my rings to a bracelet or even both of 'em


----------



## Mmeowcollins

I have had one, but I sold it. 

What I liked about it: 
1. Casual piece, which suits my style perfectly.
2. Easy to change the cord colors, excluding the pain in the butt for me to get to my boutique.
3. Relatively easy to put on and remove. I say relatively, because I always had to use my teeth to slide the knot around! I'm sure more skilled people could do it sans teeth 

Why I sold it:
1. This is just my personal opinion- I didn't see it as a piece I could age with. I'm already mid-40s and it feels like a younger piece to me.  I just didn't see being a 50, 60, 70 year old woman wearing this.
2. I like to wear bracelets without removing them daily.  Getting the cord wet from showering, etc. made it stretch, which necessitated having to tighten the cord a lot, ruining the look (for me). It's hard to explain!  I guess it probably also depends on whether the person who changes the cord makes the bracelet part big or small.

I did ask if an actual Trinity ring could be used on a cord, and the SA told me that the rings are too big.  She was right- I have two Trinity rings, which I find really comfortable. One is the XXS and I thought I could try that, but even in a size 46, it was way bigger than the cord rings.  Plus, the rings on the cord bracelet are meant to stand up, not lie flat.

I don't know what's going on now re: pandemic rules, but before, yes, cord changes were free.  There are a wide variety of colors, but each boutique itself may have more limited options.

I'm pretty sure these cords are cotton, not silk or satin as is often stated.  In mentioning service costs, Cartier's website says that cotton cord replacements are free, and makes no mention of the cords being silk or satin.


----------



## americanroyal89

I have one and used to wear it all the time. It’s a great bracelet. Currently my cord color is maroon, but I’ve had a wide range of colors. And yup. They cha be the cord for free


----------



## Louboutin329

I have the original (now discontinued) love charity bracelet on the cord. I've had for over 10 years and rarely take off. Cords are always free, so I don't care if it gets junked up. I just pop into my boutique and get a new one. Both my sisters and husband have purchased the trinity cord bracelet this year. It's a fun (somewhat inexpensive piece by Cartier) and with the options of free cords it's like always having a new bracelet. If you love it, get it. Who cares what others thinks?


----------



## minababe

americanroyal89 said:


> I have one and used to wear it all the time. It’s a great bracelet. Currently my cord color is maroon, but I’ve had a wide range of colors. And yup. They cha be the cord for free


Do you know the colours that are available? I already saw Black, red and beige. What about a light Pink oder Rose colour ?


----------



## minababe

Louboutin329 said:


> I have the original (now discontinued) love charity bracelet on the cord. I've had for over 10 years and rarely take off. Cords are always free, so I don't care if it gets junked up. I just pop into my boutique and get a new one. Both my sisters and husband have purchased the trinity cord bracelet this year. It's a fun (somewhat inexpensive piece by Cartier) and with the options of free cords it's like always having a new bracelet. If you love it, get it. Who cares what others thinks?


Sounds Great. I think i have to take a look at the colours they offer in store when the Stores are Open again.


----------



## Mmeowcollins

minababe said:


> Do you know the colours that are available? I already saw Black, red and beige. What about a light Pink oder Rose colour ?


I found this pic, maybe here or somewhere else.


----------



## kemilia

I have a red cord one and really like it. I like wearing it next to my watch--no scratches. I don't remove it (except for a surgery had), it's comfy and dries fine after I shower.


----------



## Louboutin329

minababe said:


> Sounds Great. I think i have to take a look at the colours they offer in store when the Stores are Open again.


Yes, my store always has tons of colors similar to the image posted.


----------



## scheurin

Mmeowcollins said:


> I found this pic, maybe here or somewhere else.



Wow, stunning


----------



## americanroyal89

Mmeowcollins said:


> I found this pic, maybe here or somewhere else.


Yup I’ve seen it like this. And then once my SA brought out a tub of cords because not all the colors were on that display thing.


----------



## minababe

Louboutin329 said:


> Yes, my store always has tons of colors similar to the image posted.


Is it true that you get 3 cords with you when you buy the trinity bracelet?


----------



## Louboutin329

minababe said:


> Is it true that you get 3 cords with you when you buy the trinity bracelet?



I was with my sisters when they each purchased theirs and they switched from the black cord it comes it’s to colors they wanted on the spot. Not sure about taking extra cords but I don’t see why Cartier would care.


----------



## Bluepup18

Hi, I was wondering how you change cords if don’t have a boutique near by and if you order online can you get a different color other than black?


----------



## minababe

Bluepup18 said:


> Hi, I was wondering how you change cords if don’t have a boutique near by and if you order online can you get a different color other than black?


Thats what I was wondering too. 
why do they only offer Black online


----------



## minababe

Louboutin329 said:


> I was with my sisters when they each purchased theirs and they switched from the black cord it comes it’s to colors they wanted on the spot. Not sure about taking extra cords but I don’t see why Cartier would care.


Ah ok thanks for that. I saw an unpacking a while ago and there was a Little Papier inside the Box with pictures how to Make the knots to change the cord. So I thought this could be the reason.


----------



## Louboutin329

minababe said:


> Ah ok thanks for that. I saw an unpacking a while ago and there was a Little Papier inside the Box with pictures how to Make the knots to change the cord. So I thought this could be the reason.


Yes! There a is a little paper showing how to tie the cord. It’s just a slip knot/fisherman’s knot. You watch you tube videos for tutorials. I’m also pretty sure if you purchase online you can ask customer services to send you cords.


----------



## Mmeowcollins

Make sure you ask for the instructions on how to tie the knot;  that didn't come with mine.  I bought mine in-store and had them change the cord to red; I also asked if I could have a black cord too, and she obliged.  However, at a different store, I asked for an extra one and they refused, saying it was much better to have it done in-store for fear of the knot coming undone if the customer did it. Apparently they have a machine that ties the knot, or at least tightens it.


----------



## notsogirly

i just got mine today!!! Sooo happy! Been wanting this piece for awhile


----------



## XCCX

notsogirly said:


> View attachment 4974588
> 
> i just got mine today!!! Sooo happy! Been wanting this piece for awhile


Beautiful! I have an addiction for cartier cord bracelets.. Got 6 so far


----------



## notsogirly

XCCX said:


> Beautiful! I have an addiction for cartier cord bracelets.. Got 6 so far



Thank you!!  wow I’m envious


----------



## notsogirly

To those who have the trinity card stacked with the love bracelet, does the love bracelet go over the trinity? Mine does and kinds of drive me a little crazy. Will it scratch both bracelets? I currently moved the cord to my other hand. But i initially got it because i wanted to stack them together! Ugh hehe


----------



## XCCX

notsogirly said:


> To those who have the trinity card stacked with the love bracelet, does the love bracelet go over the trinity? Mine does and kinds of drive me a little crazy. Will it scratch both bracelets? I currently moved the cord to my other hand. But i initially got it because i wanted to stack them together! Ugh hehe


It does sometimes not always.. I’m able to push my love bracelets up my arm and they tend to stay so that helps.. I’m ok with my loves going over the cords though because these bracelets have minimum metal parts so I can live with that lol


----------



## notsogirly

notsogirly said:


> Thank you!!  wow I’m envious





XCCX said:


> It does sometimes not always.. I’m able to push my love bracelets up my arm and they tend to stay so that helps.. I’m ok with my loves going over the cords though because these bracelets have minimum metal parts so I can live with that lol



Thank you, i panicked and transferred the cord to my other hand hehehe. I guess I’ll put them together again soon since i like the stacked look. Thank you and will try your advice


----------



## Elenaperod

notsogirly said:


> View attachment 4974588
> 
> i just got mine today!!! Sooo happy! Been wanting this piece for awhile


Where is your earring from? It's lovely!


----------



## notsogirly

Elenaperod said:


> Where is your earring from? It's lovely!


do you mean my knot ring? it's from a local jeweler called Suki Jewelry


----------



## victokki

notsogirly said:


> View attachment 4974588
> 
> i just got mine today!!! Sooo happy! Been wanting this piece for awhile


Beautiful!


----------



## notsogirly

victokki said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you very much!


----------



## MaggyH

notsogirly said:


> View attachment 4974588
> 
> i just got mine today!!! Sooo happy! Been wanting this piece for awhile


I love the cord colour you have picked! Are you still happy that you have purchased it? I am still on the fence since the rings are so tiny..


----------



## Cat Fondler

MaggyH said:


> I love the cord colour you have picked! Are you still happy that you have purchased it? I am still on the fence since the rings are so tiny..


I love that color! The rings are tiny but they still have a presence


----------



## notsogirly

MaggyH said:


> I love the cord colour you have picked! Are you still happy that you have purchased it? I am still on the fence since the rings are so tiny..


yes i am! excited to have the cord changed and feel like i have another new bracelet. my only issue is that i dont remove it when i shower and sometimes i get itchy from the wet bracelet. i wear it with my love bracelet so my love bracelet wont look too plain.


----------



## MaggyH

Colour choices at CDG airport:


----------



## Perli

MaggyH said:


> Colour choices at CDG airport:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258885


What a wonderful rainbow to choose from!recently I had my cord changed in Zürich/Switzerland, they had many colours as well. The Cartier boutique in my hometown mostly just offers four or five colours, so I take the chance when I travel.


----------



## MaggyH

Perli said:


> What a wonderful rainbow to choose from!recently I had my cord changed in Zürich/Switzerland, they had many colours as well. The Cartier boutique in my hometown mostly just offers four or five colours, so I take the chance when I travel.


Also at CDG you get 12% off the French  price, so a really good deal


----------



## MaggyH

Changed black to gold today


----------



## santanagucci

For those who have both the cord and love bracelets, can the cord bracelet be used to hold the other in place?


----------



## Cat Fondler

santanagucci said:


> For those who have both the cord and love bracelets, can the cord bracelet be used to hold the other in place?


I wouldn’t say firmly, but keeps it from moving as much. However I’ve had my love travel over the top of my cord bracelet. My love fits loosely so that’s probably why.


----------



## santanagucci

Cat Fondler said:


> I wouldn’t say firmly, but keeps it from moving as much. However I’ve had my love travel over the top of my cord bracelet. My love fits loosely so that’s probably why.


Thank you! This is helpful.


----------



## Purseaddict718

santanagucci said:


> For those who have both the cord and love bracelets, can the cord bracelet be used to hold the other in place?


It depends on the sizes. I keep my chord pretty tight and usually at the top since I workout it keeps the bracelets from coming down to my wrist. But I usually move it in between after working out.


----------

